# Juice Box



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone else own one of these? Very handy piece of equipment, its like a pump sprayer that is electric, 100feet of hose, 1.6 gal p/min


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope but I want something like one of these. One of these days I am gonna get serious about cleaning and buy a set up like this.

http://www.gemplers.com/icatalog/master/f/359#VIEW


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.juiceboxllc.com/info.htm is the site


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I know two contractors who use these (they're manufactured in Olympia, where I live).

They swear by them....it cuts down dramatically on chemical cleaner use, because it's easier to dial in ratios than an a feed tube for a pressure washer. I'll get one when I have a budget for it.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been thinking about trying to build one using a compressor. Not sure how easy it would be, but it might be fun.

edit-Dang, just realized someone brought up an old thread.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Ken had a good link for something like this is the pressure washing section. Pump in a box or something. I keep meaning to get one.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> I've been thinking about trying to build one using a compressor. Not sure how easy it would be, but it might be fun.
> 
> edit-Dang, just realized someone brought up an old thread.


Back in the day, we used version that was just a chemical sprayer with a Schrader valve installed. It worked better than having to pump it up all the time, but I like the idea of the electric version better.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Nope but I want something like one of these. One of these days I am gonna get serious about cleaning and buy a set up like this.
> 
> http://www.gemplers.com/icatalog/master/f/359#VIEW


The drip torch or the weed burner? We use them both for lighting slash piles and doing (hopefully) controlled burns around the shop.

I realize this is an old thread....


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Mike's QP said:


> http://www.juiceboxllc.com/info.htm is the site


I love the marketing using a 70yr old woman. If it works for her maybe I should buy one for a contracting biz :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

this is what we use.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/countylinereg;-trailer-sprayer-30-gal

We have had it for several years. Adapted it with 100 ft of hose. trolling motor battery. We use it for paver sealing,roof cleaning,big wallpaper removal jobs. etc
replaced the o rings a few times and the hose but I can't believe this little pump just keeps goin.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Contractor Grade
http://www.pressuretek.com/fatboybandit.html


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I use this works good. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-gallon-backpack-sprayer-65040.html


----------

